# bocana y dársena



## CECRESO

Hola

Estoy buscando en terminos técnicos la mejor traducción a esta frase

*"NUEVA BOCANA DE LA DÁRSENA *
*INTERIOR DEL PUERTO DE VALENCIA"*
** 
*No se exactamente como traducir bocana ni darsena..*
** 
*Gracias..*


----------



## frida-nc

Hola y bienvenido/a al foro, Cecreso.
Quizás cabe decir:
New Channel into the Interior Basin of the Port of Valencia.

Saludos.


----------



## CECRESO

Muchas gracias, aunque no se si cabe decir channel ... alguna opinion

Saludes


----------



## frida-nc

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bocana+channel&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## kpozzy

bocana = harbour mouth? dársena= docks?


----------



## frida-nc

Hi Kpozzy,
*"NUEVA BOCANA DE LA DÁRSENA *
*INTERIOR DEL PUERTO DE VALENCIA"
*I think you have to look at the whole phrase in context. "Bocana" can meen *harbour mouth* or *channel*.   Valencia would not be advertising a new "harbour mouth," since that could not change.   They can construct a channel for shipping.
"Dársena" can meen *docks* or *artificial lagoon/interior basin.*   A connection with "bocana" would certainly suggest that in this case it means *basin.*


----------



## kpozzy

Could "Inlet" be used? I've looked at pictures on google.


----------



## frida-nc

For "bocana"?  Yes, though I more often think of inlets as natural.  "Inlet into the Interior = an awful lot of "in's!"


----------



## Onkayaks

La dársena significa tanto amarradero, fondeadero como muelle. Referido al interior de un puerto puede traducirse tanto como muelle ("dock") como con el significado de espacios interiores ("inner harbour").

En un puerto, la bocana es la el paso estrecho y largo hacia el interior de un puerto, definida por el espacio entre los diques o escolleras. Yo lo traduciría como "approach" o  "entrance channel". O más simplemente "entrance".


----------



## AAS

"entrance" is too short,  "new sailing point at Valencia's port " or "*Outer and Main Breakwater for new Dock in Valencia's port*".


----------

